# 2016 wma dates



## RONALDPAUL324 (Mar 24, 2016)

When are the dates and seasons released for Georgia wma hunts?


----------



## Mark R (Mar 25, 2016)

I usually see them in july . you might find em sooner somewhere .


----------



## 35 Whelen (Mar 25, 2016)

2015 - 2017 Hunting Regulations:

http://www.georgiawildlife.com/site...2015-2017 Hunting Regulations_ As Adopted.pdf


----------



## RONALDPAUL324 (Mar 25, 2016)

Thanks for link.    Gotta plan vacation days.


----------



## oldfatbubba (Jul 23, 2016)

35 Whelen said:


> 2015 - 2017 Hunting Regulations:
> 
> http://www.georgiawildlife.com/site...2015-2017 Hunting Regulations_ As Adopted.pdf



Thanks so much for sharing this.  Very, very helpful!


----------

